# Snakes In Aviaries



## diamonds (May 2, 2017)

hey all just wondering if anyone keeps any type of morelia in outdoor cages in the sydney/central coast region.


----------



## kittycat17 (May 2, 2017)

diamonds said:


> hey all just wondering if anyone keeps any type of morelia in outdoor cages in the sydney/central coast region.



Don't do it myself but heard that Diamonds do the best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wally (May 2, 2017)

My question would be if you lived there why wouldn't you? 

There was a thread awhile ago with some pics of morelia kept outside. I remember the set up was fairly awesome.


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 2, 2017)

we don't yet but our 7 foot coastal will eventually be outside


----------



## Yellowtail (May 2, 2017)

I have some diamonds in Sydney in aviarys, lot of trouble setting up, making them snake proof and importantly wild rodent proof. They are on a slope with open area underneath, mesh floor covered with river stones so it is easy to hose out. You have to seperate them for feeding. Only problem I have had mites, probably from local elapids.
Would probably work in Sydney (or Perth) with SW carpets but I haven't tried. Yet.


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 2, 2017)

nice


----------



## danyjv (May 3, 2017)

Looks good " yellowtail" 
How many share the one aviarie ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pythoninfinite (May 3, 2017)

The only thing you really need to be concerned about is to place them where they aren't subject to extremes of heat, they need shade from mid morning to late afternoon in summer if there is steel sheeting on the shelter end. I would always opt for a pale colour, even white, for the sheeting as darker colours are vastly hotter when exposed to direct sun. You'll always need to be very careful when temperatures are extremely high - one day in the summer just gone our verandah recorded 49C for nearly 3 hours one afternoon. You would need to bring your animals inside if that ever happens again. They would die for sure if they are unable to get deep into some very thermally efficient shelter.

Jamie


----------



## Yellowtail (May 3, 2017)

Those photos were taken when I was setting them up, I also add shade cloth screens in summer and the aviarys are located to take advantage of natural shade from trees. The diamonds behave like wild ones and quickly learn the right spots on perches, rocks etc to bask. I did have a problem with a couple that I acquired as adults that had spent their whole lives in constant heat and took a while to get the hang of thermo regulation. If summer heat is a problem you cut the mesh floor and make underground hides, I did not have to do that and the polystyrene foam hides work well. I used standard foam boxes and lined them with thick polystyrene sheet so they are snug and super insulated. I seperate the males from the females with 4 in each of the larger aviarys and 2 in the smaller. I can connect them with large PVC pipes in season so the males can go to the females.


----------



## nick_75 (May 3, 2017)

Yellowtail said:


> I have some diamonds in Sydney in aviarys, lot of trouble setting up, making them snake proof and importantly wild rodent proof. They are on a slope with open area underneath, mesh floor covered with river stones so it is easy to hose out. You have to seperate them for feeding. Only problem I have had mites, probably from local elapids.
> Would probably work in Sydney (or Perth) with SW carpets but I haven't tried. Yet.
> View attachment 320474
> View attachment 320475
> ...



Hi Yellowtail,

Have you tried using predatory mites to treat the reptile mite problem? Link below to Hypoaspis miles below.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypoaspis_miles
There are a few companies about that sell the Hypoaspis miles.

Regards,
Nick


----------

